# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I lived Inception (Multi level lucid dream)

## weehooherod

I don't practice lucid dreaming, but I have had 3 lucid dreams over the last couple months. In my 2nd lucid dream I walked outside to find that my car had spinners on it. I thought to myself, "I would never put spinners on my car." At this point I knew I was in a lucid dream. The first thing I did after realizing lucidity was I got in my car and ran over an old man. I then proceeded to attempt to get into a high speed chase with the police but sure enough my car would not exceed 40 miles per hour (Just like I thought would happen before the dream even occurred). I don't remember a lot of the rest since I didn't write anything down but I do remember after breaking some windows at a local Target store that I woke up.

I had waken up and I was late for work but I didn't care, because that lucid dream was so awesome. I then proceeded to borrow my friends iPad and download some isochronic tones from iso-tones.com to help me get back into a lucid dream.

Later that day I went to work, on time. I had realized a few hours later that I had only woken up from my lucid dream into a regular dream, which I thought was real life. This dream was not real life though, in fact I don't know anybody with an iPad. Its crazy to think that my dream that night was structured like the movie Inception. I knew I was in a dream, but then woke up to what felt like real life but was only another dream. Leonardo DiCaprio tries to use this trick in the beginning of the movie to trick people into thinking their dream was real life and they had escaped the lucid dream they were expecting.

That dream that night sequence was awesome.

----------


## Emiko

Oh, you lucky so-and-so. I'd love to have that happen. Congratulations!

----------


## nina

*forehead slap* ...I wish that movie was never made. 

It's extremely...extremely common to go from a lucid dream into a non lucid dream. It's also extremely common to have multiple false awakenings where you continue to "wake up" into new dreams. I'll think fondly on a time before Inception invaded the world of lucid dreaming.

----------


## goldenaxel321

^ I think the term you mean is facepalm.

And yes, I agree. The movie is fine and all, but it's exactly that; a movie. If you're _ really_  interested in Lucid Dreaming, start with the facts.

Also Aquanina, at least it got more people interested in lucid dreaming, albeit horrendously erred.

----------


## Rozollo

I recently corrected a friend who detailed an "Inception" dream.  While I consider the movie to be extremely good (in my top 5), I understand it is a movie and does not accurately cover lucid dreaming... NOR DOES IT CLAIM THIS.  Nowhere in the movie is the is the term "lucid dreaming" used.  Somehow, probably by means of marketing to sell products, lucid dreaming was brought into the concept of Inception, when the movie has a lot of things going for it other than LDing. 

When I correct this friend, and pointed him here, he seemed excited to learn more about it and gain dream control.  Instead of taking a harsh tone, instead use that mindset that "Inception" accurately portrayed lucid dreaming as a meeting grounds.  Since they are receptive to that movie as factual, you aren't going to have to make a long leap to show them the real facts of lucid dreaming.

----------


## Puffin

It's just going from a dream to another dream, losing or gaining lucidity in the process.

There's no such thing as stepping into multiple "levels" of dreams, it's just a science fiction concept introduced by the film Inception.

----------


## nina

> ^ I think the term you mean is facepalm.



Too true.  :Picard face palm:  <--is actually what I meant. That'll teach me not to make posts before 5am.

----------


## weehooherod

I came to this forum for the single purpose to post that experience. After I posted I read around the site a little bit and realized that false awakenings in LDs are pretty common. And I understand all of the frustration from LDing being related to Inception by all of the n00bs out there. I by no means am an expert in the art, terminology, or community of lucid dreaming but I know how everybody feels. I myself get irked when people call my Nexus One or Evo a Droid, when clearly the term Droid only refers to the flagship Motorola devices on Verizon.

----------


## nina

Well I'm glad that you were inspired to join the forum at the very least.  :smiley:  I hope you stick around, there is a wealth of information here regarding lucid dreaming (and many other things funnily enough), and the community is pretty awesome too. Welcome!

----------


## Kolten

I've had the same experience! In my dream I had 'woken up' and done my morning routine I guess you could say, and I woke up right after the dream was over.

----------


## Rozollo

> I came to this forum for the single purpose to post that experience. After I posted I read around the site a little bit and realized that false awakenings in LDs are pretty common. And I understand all of the frustration from LDing being related to Inception by all of the n00bs out there. I by no means am an expert in the art, terminology, or community of lucid dreaming but I know how everybody feels. I myself get irked when people call my Nexus One or Evo a Droid, when clearly the term Droid only refers to the flagship Motorola devices on Verizon.



Or the Incredible  :wink2:

----------


## skydivedreamer

I dreamed I was in Syria, climbing a small mountain or hill with another person. He told me when we reached the top of the ridge we could look over into China. I became lucid at that point when I realized it the two countries don't touch each other. I said, "ahhh shit, this is a dream. Awesome, I am lucid now". Also, the landscape seemed very surreal and unlike Syria as I would imagine it, more like some sci-fi movie, which I think also contributed to my becoming lucid. I remained lucid in this dream for what seemed to be a long while and it was very stable for some period. I made it my purpose to find other dream characters and confront them regarding the fact that they were not real, but simply dream characters in my dream. Interestingly, each time I approached a person with this aim, they would turn and walk away. The last person I approached did not turn away, but his facial features faded away to a blur and then he disappeared. 

The dream became unstable and I awoke shortly thereafter in our guest bedroom, remembering that I had gotten out of bed in the master bedroom and moved there to get away from my wife who was tossing and turning during the night. Later, I awoke in the bed in our master bedroom and only then realized that the awakening in the guest bedroom and my having moved there was merely a dream, one in which I was never lucid, but believed to be real waking reality, that is until I eventually awoke in my own bed. 

This is the first time I have had this kind of dream experience that I can recall. A lucid dream that had all the appearance and perception of being a dream within another dream. I can see why the original poster thought the same thing. I did as well. But it seems others with experience are explaining this as a misunderstanding of what actually took place. How do we know it is not a dream within a dream, as in "Inception"? I'm curious to better understand this. It has had me distracted all day long. 

I have practiced techniques to induce lucid dreaming on and off for over a decade, after reading LaBerge's book. I wouldn't count myself as an avid, experienced lucid dreamer, but more as a long term novice. However, after becoming re-interested in the subject/experience during the last few months I have had more lucid dreams than I did during the entire previous ten years.

----------

